# Wife buying a Scattante W-330 need size help



## slonoma98 (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi my wife wants to start riding with me on the weekends and she is thinking about buying a '10 Scattante W-330 from Performance. http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1089885_-1___ I know it has Sora parts, but I have gently used 105 derailleurs and will use either Tiagra or 105 shifters I have in my parts bin. She's unsure about what size to get. She's 5'2" with a 28" inseam and 22.5" trunk. I told her that it might be safe to go with a 48 frame. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I am 5'4" and have a 48 sloping tube frame. That Scattante looks like it is a standard top tube frame. It might be too big for her.


----------



## slonoma98 (Jun 22, 2005)

thx for the reply. I compared the geometry to a Trek Lexa and spoke with Performance and I think the 44 would fit her. The 48 would be too big.


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

My girlfriend is 5'5" and rides a 51cm or 52cm Specialized, for what it's worth


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

slonoma98 said:


> thx for the reply. I compared the geometry to a Trek Lexa and spoke with Performance and I think the 44 would fit her. The 48 would be too big.


You are correct. Get Performance to state in writing that 44 *is* the correct size.


----------

